

No,Steve Jobs didn't "Create Thousands Of Jobs" by inventing the iPhone - pkuhad
http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=t&fd=R&usg=AFQjCNHvbC-JtkJO7F3cG0wC3ciBX9Fq3Q&url=http://www.businessinsider.com/no-steve-jobs-did-not-create-jobs-by-inventing-the-iphone-2011-12

======
holograham
The 99% are more well off today than at any other time in history. You only
need to look at the costs of essentials (such as food) as well as luxuries
(iPhones, kindles, big screen TVs, etc) to see how much Americans have
prospered. See the article below for a quantitative analysis of what low
income Americans can buy now.

[http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2011/08/young-americans-
luckiest...](http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2011/08/young-americans-luckiest-
generation-in.html)

Capitalism matches products and services to consumer demand. Entrepreneurs
find the gaps in current offerings or create completely new offerings that
create demand. They find and execute on those ideals. Saying they don't create
jobs simply isn't true. Saying they destroy jobs is not true as well. They may
make industries more efficient thus lowering the costs and increasing the
buying power of everyone. The US used to mostly be an agricultural workforce
until the advent of farming machinery. Crop yields increased, labor costs
decreases, food became drastically cheaper. People in those industries were
forced to find jobs in new industries. Now manufacturing has gone overseas and
now transitioning to robots following the exact same pattern as farming tech
advances. That is the life cycle of capitalism.

As the markets become more and more efficient and technology enables more to
get done with less than income will naturally be concentrated in smaller
pools.

Final note: I am in favor of progressive tax rate structure and a drastically
simpler tax code.

------
kevin_morrill
If entrepreneurs are any good, they destroy jobs. If you think about it, you
don't really want a job as an end in itself. You only want it because the
value you create can be traded for other goods/services you want.

If we want 100% employment, we need only have a government ditch digging
program. We'd be no better off for it.

